# Bike lock



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi can anyone recomend me a decent lock for my cube acid 2011, i have cycle insurance so i would require either silver/gold rating lock if anyone can recomend one.
cheers


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

For home use www.almaxsecuritychains.co.uk. Anything over 16mm links is perfect. VERY expensive but nothing better IMO


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Read the small print closely as although you lock it up if they cut the item it's locked to chances are they won't pay up


Had this argument before I had a policy in the past where in the garage I had a ground anchor which was gold rated and a gold lock but had they broken the ground anchor they wouldn't pay up! Simple solution was to fit a 5. Lever lock tO the garage door then it was covered as long as the garage door is locked!


----------



## chrisibiza (Aug 6, 2008)

You need this one


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

andy monty said:


> Read the small print closely as although you lock it up if they cut the item it's locked to chances are they won't pay up
> 
> Had this argument before I had a policy in the past where in the garage I had a ground anchor which was gold rated and a gold lock but had they broken the ground anchor they wouldn't pay up! Simple solution was to fit a 5. Lever lock tO the garage door then it was covered as long as the garage door is locked!


Too true, I've just had my specialized stolen and all the insurance wanted to know is was the shed locked. Just waiting for my cheque (hopefully) now.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

lidl have this in on thursday in our area at least










10mm chain made from hardened steel
Textile cover helps prevent motorbike from becoming scratched
Can also be used as a padlock
ART approved Category 3
Includes 3 keys (1 with LED light)
Length (m): 1.2
3 year manufacturer's warranty


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

chrisibiza said:


> You need this one
> 
> YouTube - Conceptual Gadgets - Conrad Pole-Climbing Bike Lock


nah thats far too tame

now this is what you want!





:devil:


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

andy monty said:


> lidl have this in on thursday in our area at least
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Decathlon have an oxford ****** u-lock, down from £50 to £15.

Probably best not to use it as your main security, but at that price it has to be worth it just for the extra effort it will take them.

Its this one, but in store its £15.
http://www.decathlon.co.uk/EN/******-shackle-lock-124195978/


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

chunkytfg said:


>


just like most other locks on the market but your pays your money check the Almax website for the locks they cut with bolt cutters........

then just think what a cordless grinder would make of them including the almax..

its ART 3 approved which should satisfy some insurance co's though


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

agreed but what method are you likely to hear?

Insurance aproved doesnt mean diddly squat when your garage is empty does it?

I know why I have 3 almax chains and no others and tbh the insurance company have never once asked for the bikes to be chained up only that they are kept in a locked room(garage or shed)


----------



## Nuzzy-B (Mar 26, 2010)

Abus granit plus, read the reviews on this site.

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/accessories/locks/product/granit-x-plus-10512


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

chunkytfg said:


> agreed but what method are you likely to hear?
> 
> Insurance aproved doesnt mean diddly squat when your garage is empty does it?
> 
> I know why I have 3 almax chains and no others and tbh the insurance company have never once asked for the bikes to be chained up only that they are kept in a locked room(garage or shed)


its ok having super bike locks but you dont want them testing there have been cases where they have just hacksawed the frames as the parts on their own are worth every penny they can get.......

you want to keep the scrotes away from the bikes in the first place decent secure doors/ windows/ alarms/ lights would be a better initial investment  :thumb:

take a read of this CTC article

http://www.ctc.org.uk/resources/Magazine/200803042.pdf

as above the test and ratings are worth naff all



> Depending on whether it's Gold,
> Silver or Bronze being tested for, the
> tools include screwdrivers, junior
> hacksaw, pliers, stilsons, steel tube,
> ...


----------

